# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  База форекс, База чарджбек, Банковские лиды

## maha338

Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды leadsclub2021
Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.
Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
- Обработанные нашим Call-центром 12 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Лэндингвые регистрации - 1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Торгующие - 0.75 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Терявшие - 0.6 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Холодка - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Банки - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 0.3 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.
Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно.
Telegram @leadsclub2021
Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439
Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru
Так же работаем по CPA, и партнёрским программам.

----------


## forexdata

​Горячие лиды для Форекс
Предлагаем вам сотрудничество по направлению лидогенерации

ГЕО - Россия,  Украина, Польша, Европа  коренные / англо / русско говорящие ( страни уточняйте ).

Формат работы

CPL (фиксированная оплата за Лид)
Мы Вам передаем данные целевых лидов отфильтрованных по гео:
1 Имя.
2 Номер телефона.
3 E-mail.
Можем передавать дополнительные поля по согласованию.

У нас Вы получите гарантию качества лидов. В случае попадания в отгрузку некачественного лида - бесплатно делаем замену 

- ЛИД БАЗЫ клиентов  
- Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) 
- Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени ( страны уточняйте )
- Лояльный подход - мы рады каждому новому покупателю.

#leads #лиды #лидогенерация #трафик #базы

Телеграмм - @forex_hotleads_database
Почта - forex.data.leads@gmail.com
Skype - live:.cid.4e0f6c97204bcef8

----------

